# Is your chihuahua a dog or a baby?



## Bubu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyone!
So I've had some dogs before, big ones and smaller ones, but I didn't treat any of them like I treat my little chihuahua.
Since I'm not the only one, (I saw pictures here of dogs in the cutest dresses and with their own kingsize bed) I was wondering how come we sometimes think our canines are little baby's.

In my opinion, it's because my chi is really feeling the same way. When there's snow outside and he's shaking, why not put him in my coat where he falls asleep and doesn't want to come out? When it started to get cold outside, my vet told me to get him a coat, why not choose a cute one? 

So my question for you, is your chihuahua a dog or a baby?


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Complicated question!

Calista is my baby in some ways... I honestly feel about her as I would feel about a baby (maybe because I don't have one) and I love to baby her with cuddles, clothes etc.

However... I also let her be a dog. She likes to run around outside off the leash, get muddy, chew sticks and rough play with other dogs. 

I want her to have the chance to be what she is, I know there is a danger of me treating her like a baby substitute. I think she gets the best of both worlds this way!


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Baby, but I don't have human children.
Cosmo had a lot of personality, so he was happy in any situation. Bianca is extremely skiddish and if she gets scared or thinks she's hurt she'll hide for most the day. But Ripley is my first big dog with big dog energy. The first year or so my husband referred to me as her wet nurse. She takes so much time and has never given the signals for potty like the other two.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Lilo is a dog, not a baby. 

She does have some clothes that she wears when it gets really cold out and a few for cuteness but I'm under no illusions that she is my baby. She is treated the same as my bigger dogs. She is expected to be obedient, sit when told, down when told, walk nicely on a leash like a big dog, doesn't ride in a bag, does agility like the big dogs and shows successfully. She goes to the park and plays off leash with the pack happily. She swims in the lake in the summer and romps in the snow in the winter. 6 mile off leash hikes are no problem for her. She is crate trained and fully house trained, potties outside at all times, and can hold it for 8 hours while I'm at school with no problem. She loves everyone, never barks or growls at anyone while walking or coming in the house. 

I think it's because she is treated like a dog first that makes her such a pleasant little girl to be around. She knows her place in life and in my house (bottom of the pack order below all the border collies since she was the last one added to the house) and never questions it. Our house runs constantly under Nothing in Life is Free and everyone knows where they stand. I really think it is healthiest for these little guys to know they are dogs and not to be baby substitutes for us. This is just my opinion, and is not intended to start a huge argument, I know everyone has different thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with omguthrie.

Brody is a dog. A very cute and adorable dog, but a dog he is. Not a baby. Not a baby substitute. He is not a person, he is an animal. 

I wouldn't trade him for the world. I love him more than words. I hold him upside down and whisper sweet things in his ear and kiss his little cheek. But he is not a child. He is a dog.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I did want to add that I do love my dogs more than is good for me. I kiss the spots between their ears, they all sit in my lap and I tell them what wonderful dogs they are and how my heart wouldn't be complete without them. They are my life. I do not have children and am not married, they are my family.

I had to throw this in lest anyone think I don't love my Lilo because I think of her like a dog, not a baby.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

They're my dogs BUT I love them with a passion and they mean everything to me.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

It is an insult to the dog to call it a human  Audrey Lyn is a Princess Puppy not a baby.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

omguthrie, You said it better than I could.
While I do treat Calista as 'my baby' she is very much a dog.
The biggest compliment I get is when people come over and say how she is not like other pampered chi's they have met!

She gets walked every day once if not twice... proper walks, not strolls.
She eats like a dog
She does obedience training and knows lots of commands.
Treats don't come free!!! 

I am not afraid to let her play with other dogs etc.

when I say 'baby substitute' I was saying that I am aware in my make-up there is a tendency I _could_ treat her that way, because I can't have kids etc. So, that is something I guard against!! I don't want to be that way with her.



omguthrie said:


> Lilo is a dog, not a baby.
> 
> She does have some clothes that she wears when it gets really cold out and a few for cuteness but I'm under no illusions that she is my baby. She is treated the same as my bigger dogs. She is expected to be obedient, sit when told, down when told, walk nicely on a leash like a big dog, doesn't ride in a bag, does agility like the big dogs and shows successfully. She goes to the park and plays off leash with the pack happily. She swims in the lake in the summer and romps in the snow in the winter. 6 mile off leash hikes are no problem for her. She is crate trained and fully house trained, potties outside at all times, and can hold it for 8 hours while I'm at school with no problem. She loves everyone, never barks or growls at anyone while walking or coming in the house.
> 
> I think it's because she is treated like a dog first that makes her such a pleasant little girl to be around. She knows her place in life and in my house (bottom of the pack order below all the border collies since she was the last one added to the house) and never questions it. Our house runs constantly under Nothing in Life is Free and everyone knows where they stand. I really think it is healthiest for these little guys to know they are dogs and not to be baby substitutes for us. This is just my opinion, and is not intended to start a huge argument, I know everyone has different thoughts and opinions.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My Chi gets treated exactly the same as my wild African dogs.
No she's not an untrainable hunter, but I find it essential that
she gets the same treatment. All three of them get hours of
walks, tons of playtime, exercise, running, training, etc.
All three are disciplined and trained the same way, with 
positive reinforcement. Around our home the rules apply
to all three equally. All three eat raw, all three get to 
socialize and explore, they get to wrestle and play rough,
but when mama says stop it all stops. Yes my Chi wears
clothing, and so do my bigger boys, in order to protect
them from the brutal Canadian winters. And yes I prefer
to buy cute coats and sweaters, as long as they protect
against the elements. My dogs are dogs, but they are also
my friends, and at times I call them my fur kids, because they
are treated in a similar way. Meaning they get the best nutrition,
best vet care, tons of stimulation, education, structure, exercise,
love, affection, etc. I give it my all in order to have well mannered,
good dogs. They are not just animals, they are a part of our family.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Spacely is a dog, not a baby. When we go out, he walks on a leash, he is not carried. He has to sit and wait until I release him before he can approach his food dish. He waits until I go in/out the door before he does. I am not going to put him a stroller to take him for a walk or put him in a purse. He is not allowed to sit at the dining room door when we eat...he has to be in his bed. 

While he does have a sweater to wear when it is cold out, he does not routinely wear it in the house. He sleeps in a crate at night (although he certainly loves to nap on the bed). Basically, we are teaching him the same things we taught Tinsel as a puppy.

When my kids try to baby him, my line is always "He is a dog, let him be a dog! " I think because he is treated like a dog, he is not the sterotypical yappy, annoying little dog.

Now, that does not prevent me from cuddling him, giving him kisses or telling him what a handsome boy he is. I do the same thing with the 43 lb dog though....yes, she crawls into my lap to be cuddled on. 

Neither Tinsel or Spacely is the boss in the house, they are not even #2...they are the bottom 2 in the family. 

He seems to be a very happy little guy with his position in the family.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's our "baby", but we love Odie _because_ she's a dog.

In my past experience as a wildlife educator, anthropomorphism was a big problem with guests. I think it's just people's natural instinct to want to treat an animal like a human, which totally makes sense. Obviously you treat a wolf different than a chihuahua, but still. We talk to Odie all the time, and the only benefit is to us. Haha.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> Lilo is a dog, not a baby.
> 
> She does have some clothes that she wears when it gets really cold out and a few for cuteness but I'm under no illusions that she is my baby. She is treated the same as my bigger dogs. She is expected to be obedient, sit when told, down when told, walk nicely on a leash like a big dog, doesn't ride in a bag, does agility like the big dogs and shows successfully. She goes to the park and plays off leash with the pack happily. She swims in the lake in the summer and romps in the snow in the winter. 6 mile off leash hikes are no problem for her. She is crate trained and fully house trained, potties outside at all times, and can hold it for 8 hours while I'm at school with no problem. She loves everyone, never barks or growls at anyone while walking or coming in the house.
> 
> I think it's because she is treated like a dog first that makes her such a pleasant little girl to be around. She knows her place in life and in my house (bottom of the pack order below all the border collies since she was the last one added to the house) and never questions it. Our house runs constantly under Nothing in Life is Free and everyone knows where they stand. I really think it is healthiest for these little guys to know they are dogs and not to be baby substitutes for us. This is just my opinion, and is not intended to start a huge argument, I know everyone has different thoughts and opinions.


Venus is treated like this, but she is also a "baby" or a "puppy" in our minds. She does get dressed up and carried around, but she can't do things that are not acceptable for the big dogs that we used to have such as barking her head off at inappropriate times and jumping up on people.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay...I call them babies...The first thing I say when I walk in the door is "How are momma's babies???"

I love them dearly, but realistically speaking there is no comparison between the way I feel about my human children and the way I feel about my furry babies. 

But, my human children are grown - they will ALWAYS be my babies, and I'm old and senile, so I'm allowed to call my dogs 'babies' if I want to!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

kimr said:


> Okay...I call them babies...The first thing I say when I walk in the door is "How are momma's babies???"
> 
> I love them dearly, but realistically speaking there is no comparison between the way I feel about my human children and the way I feel about my furry babies.
> 
> But, my human children are grown - they will ALWAYS be my babies, and I'm old and senile, so I'm allowed to call my dogs 'babies' if I want to!



Haha, Kim you're adorable!  Made me laugh.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cricket is my "baby". Frisco was too. And so is Oreo. I kiss and love on them as if they were babies. If Oreo were smaller, I'd let him crawl in my lap, but that goes the same with my son also. Cricket does get carried around, but that's mostly because we don't have a harness for her yet. She does get playtime and exercise. But I can't have anymore children, so yes and I know I shouldn't but I do treat them all as if they were my children. I train Oreo myself, just as my husband trained Frisco. Cricket isn't allowed in my lap at dinner time, but she does sit on her blanket next to us. She isn't allowed to beg, but I usually feed them at the same time as we eat so they don't need to beg anyway. Both her and Oreo are my babies, but they know they are dogs too.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

While I know my dogs are dogs, I still refer to them as my kids. The little one does go in my purse sometimes so I can take her in places where she really shouldn't go. Both my dogs do wear clothes and most of those clothes are more for my benefit than theirs. Like children, they are happiest with consistent rules and routines so I give them those. I know they are dogs and I encourage them to act like dogs but yeah they are kid substitutes for me. It gives me great pleasure to spoil them.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, they are definitely my dogs. The two with the blue gene and basically no hair wear jackets all day and so does my old man with the bad arthritis. If they don't get their jackets on, they sit and shiver and look miserable. Only ones that get carried is the new baby because she needs one more set of puppy shots and Twiggy, who is disabled. All others are expected to walk. They are in the dog room when we eat. And if I eat in the dog room they are not allowed to beg. I'm still trying to teach Pepper that one though. lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I was just thinking, does anyone really put their dog in the carrier and keep
him/her in there the entire time of a walk or trip??? I am a strong believer that
exercise is a key to a well mannered, happy dog. Therefore my dogs are walked
for 6-8 hours per day, on leash walking, hiking, running, playing in the dog park,
etc. I have a few carriers, but they all serve one purpose, which is to travel by
taxi, bus or metro. Because in these three places dogs aren't allowed unless in a
carrier. Simple as that. That's why I don't see anything wrong with carriers. I
mean does anyone really pull a "Paris Hilton" and use their dog as a purse
accessory?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

We don't use a carrier. I don't like crating Cricket. Even if we have to leave her at home we put her in the bathroom because its secure, and if she has an accident its easier to clean. She always has water and her blanket and toy, so she won't feel so lonely. I don't think we would get one unless we had to fly somewhere.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

omguthrie said:


> Our house runs constantly under Nothing in Life is Free and everyone knows where they stand. I really think it is healthiest for these little guys to know they are dogs and not to be baby substitutes for us. This is just my opinion, and is not intended to start a huge argument, I know everyone has different thoughts and opinions.


I agree with your whole post, and this part in particular. Our house runs under strict NILIF and our chi is expected to behave in a manner that would also be appropriate for a rottweiler. I see so many Chis in our shelter because people got them thinking they would be like babies or toys and it actually turns out they are spunky little dogs that if totally babied can get some serious attitude problems.

That said I LOVE MY DOGS. They do agility and obedience (I spend more money on dog classes than I care to admit), at Christmas time I made them wear hats with the rest of the family for our holiday card. I clean gunk out of there eyes and talk to them as if they understand me. If I can take them somewhere with me I do and if they need a sweater or shoes to do it I make sure they are cute ones! Their "grandparents" sent them stockings at Christmas and I have pictures of them hanging on my wall. I am willing to stand between them and a big dog so I get bit instead of them (that one's been tested) and they get a home-made meal every night.

So I guess in some ways they are LIKE my babies, but they are not babies, they are dogs. I find it is healthiest for everyone to think of them that way.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I was just thinking, does anyone really put their dog in the carrier and keep
> him/her in there the entire time of a walk or trip??? I am a strong believer that
> exercise is a key to a well mannered, happy dog. Therefore my dogs are walked
> for 6-8 hours per day, on leash walking, hiking, running, playing in the dog park,
> ...


I would hate to think that someone would keep their dog in a purse all day. I love my puppy purse though. It is seldom that I go out to run errands in only places that allow dogs so Taz walks from the car to the store then I put her in the purse until I come back out and then I let her out again. She likes the purse though and will get into it in the car because it is comfy. Sometimes I leave it out at home for her to nap in.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't own a carrier. My two Chis have lots of clothes, but that's because I'm very hot natured (read hormonal) and I keep my house a bit on the cooler side - they are cold natured and need the extra clothing, coats and blankets.

Pedro has some sensitivity in his feet - he cannot walk on the snow or ice at all - he literally collapses and I have to pick him up and carry him. I would happily put boots or socks on him if he would wear them, but he won't.

And, if I'm going to buy these things, they might as well be cute.

The only one who gets carried around here is Diesel, but that's mainly because his little legs can't keep up with the other two when we go outside on leash, and he hasn't figured out NOT to get himself tangled in their leashes yet, so I'm better off to carry him and set him down in the grass. 

You know, this thread has got me thinking...My dogs are so needy, I'm not sure I could handle them with a small baby or toddlers (or both) full time! When I keep my grandson (almost every weekend) it's like a free for all. Pedro is crated, because he can't be trusted, but Gracie and Diesel LOVE Cooper, so they are right on top of him constantly. I'll be giving Cooper his bottle to put him down and both Chis will curl up in his little 6 month old lap and go to sleep while I'm rocking all 3 of them!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I can only imagine how cute that must be with your grsndson and two dogs in your lap! How sweet!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Wee's are my babies! :lol:  Doggie babies!

With that said, mine hate clothes and don't like carriers. They prefer to walk. They love to roll around in stinky stuff, run and play, and are most happy being doggies. : )


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs are dogs... definitely not babies! They wear sweaters because it is cold out, no other reason. I don't carry them anywhere, unless it is a dangerous area. I might spoil them a little, but they are treated like dogs, not humans.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Baby dogs...LOL


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I call both my boys my "fur sons." They get loved on like they are babies. But at the end of the day, they have the rules, boundries, and limitations that a DOG needs. I don't let them get away with everything they want to do. They walk on leashes, they play outside, etc. My kids have a tendency to want to pack Gunner everywhere, especially when we go somewhere. I keep telling them, and reminding myself, let him WALK. He's perfectly capable. Oh, and we do wear sweaters and jackets when it gets really cold. Both of my boys are short haired house dogs so I don't see where a sweater or coat hurts on a cold day.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> My Chi gets treated exactly the same as my wild African dogs.
> FONT]



wow, Id love to see pictures of your other dogs!


My lot are def my babies! I do treat them like my kids....but then if I had kids for real they would darn well behave properly and use their legs rather then being driven everywhere!!LOL So Im sure the dogs dont suffer from me thinking Im there mum. Only one ever needs to wear a coat and they get 1 or 2 walks every day. Plus I dont pick them up and carry them, TBH they find it as weird as I do carrying them outside!!
Although I suppose you have to bear in mind that Chi's are companion dogs and so do enjoy being babied and fussed over.


----------



## Bubu (Dec 27, 2011)

The reason why I came up with this question, is because in Holland, where I live, we only have one 'big' dog clothing store, and actually most people here think it's weird to have a dog wearing a jacket/sweater in winter - some people even get mad. It's also a really hard job finding a carrier here, if you want one, because nobody uses them.
But it's different in other country's I see. I mean, this forum even has a 'chihuahua crafts' part! So to me it seems like most people in here, even though they say they treat their dog as a dog, still treat them a little different.

This is just my opinion, I'm wondering how you think about this


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

kimr said:


> Okay...I call them babies...The first thing I say when I walk in the door is "How are momma's babies???"
> 
> I love them dearly, but realistically speaking there is no comparison between the way I feel about my human children and the way I feel about my furry babies.
> 
> But, my human children are grown - they will ALWAYS be my babies, and I'm old and senile, so I'm allowed to call my dogs 'babies' if I want to!


Haha! You crack me up!
I am kind of on your wavelength
I always call them my babies/ fur babies too when I come home


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Bubu said:


> The reason why I came up with this question, is because in Holland, where I live, we only have one 'big' dog clothing store, and actually most people here think it's weird to have a dog wearing a jacket/sweater in winter - some people even get mad. It's also a really hard job finding a carrier here, if you want one, because nobody uses them.
> But it's different in other country's I see. I mean, this forum even has a 'chihuahua crafts' part! So to me it seems like most people in here, even though they say they treat their dog as a dog, still treat them a little different.
> 
> This is just my opinion, I'm wondering how you think about this


Hoi!! Ik denk dat het gewoon ligt aan de Nederlandse mentaliteit. Vooral als je een beetje vrouwelijk bent dan wordt je meteen gestempeld als bimbo  dus een jasje voor je hond of je hond in een tas is voor nederlanders vaak belachelijk. 
Maar ja, ik hou ook van kleertjes op mn hondjes dus ik doe toch ik wil, dus als ik op een roze eenhorn wil rijden whateverrr mijn probleem toch?!?   

ETA: translation: I think it's because of the Dutch mentality. In Holland even if you're a little feminine you get labeled as a bimbo, so when you buy a jacket for your dog or put your dog in a carrier you get looked down upon  But I for one like putting clothes on a dog and I do it if I want. If I want to ride a pink unicorn I will do so too!   

I really don't think that putting clothes on a dog or putting them in carriers makes them babies! It's a convenience that comes with a breed this small! In fact, I just bought a baby sling for Luxie when she arrives lol! It's just a very convenient invention. To me dogs are dogs, but why not take advantage of their small size and why not dress them up cute if you have to protect them from the cold anyway?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

lol I think they call them Daby's. Dog + baby = Daby lol!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My big dogs are my guardians and my Chis are my family but they are all still dogs. Except for Peanut, who is a DIVA.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I really should not respond because it is likely already obvious. 

Our boy Mick was a dog. Until the night I rushed him to the E.R. (against my hubby insisting that I was overreacting) because he could not seem to catch his breath. That night he stayed at the E.R. vet on oxygen. They told us he would not have survived the night had he not come. We drove home, 2 fairly stoic people, sobbing our hearts out. I do not know how we made the drive home.We could not sleep. He was released the next day on medication and we were told he had just 3 months with us. It was at that moment that I knew he was not only our dog.

We have raised skin kids. Obviously, if we had to choose, somehow, those children (they are now married adults with families) over the dogs we certainly would.

Perhaps the dogs fill a void. We are okay with that. Our house was sad, empty and quiet when Mick finally left us 8 months after his diagnosis. His care had intensified far beyond anything I ever thought I would do (you may have read before that I was SO incredibly NOT a pet person) and it was like home intensive care. Going from that to just work and caring for my husband and myself was somehow not quite enough. As a friend of mine says, "you are not crafty and do not scrapbook" (this is in response to people asking how I have so much time to accomplish things and be such an organized freak). I love the time I dedicate to our girls/dogs/babies. It is somehow fulfilling to see them happy and healthy and know that all of my studying/research, finances and effort make them that way. 

Mick, after all belonged to my sweet mother-in-law. Therefore, as I explained to her, even though I took care of him-because living in a nursing home she could not-she was his mom and I his sister-in-law! He did not wear clothes, did not play with toys and would not eat treats. Guess that made him seem like a "real" dog.

I now own 2 dog coats and maybe 6 sweaters. My girls (only the ones who wish) will wear them in the bitter cold. Otherwise, they remain naked. They love toys and treats so we have plenty!

Like my human children, the dogs have comfortable beds, excellent nutrition, they see the doctor as often as I feel necessary, we play and spend time with them, they ride safely in car seats and well, we love them (and I regularly tell them so), so the evidence speaks for itself. They are my family and therefore, they are dogs who happen to be our babies.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Well said Karen. I agree.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ralph and I have no children together (he has 4 from a previous marriage that are all adults now). Our dogs will always be our babies in every sense of the word. We lavish them with love and everything else we can everyday. To us they mean everything and for God giving them to us we are thankful and love them with all our hearts and souls.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Pixie is our baby! We let her be a dog but ultimately she is our baby girl. xxx


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

mrsb said:


> Pixie is our baby! We let her be a dog but ultimately she is our baby girl. xxx


your pixie looks a lot like my nike 

this thread might be a bit old, but I have to say, I treat my baby like a dog 99% of the time 
I call my dog my baby though! I'll even joke to my husband and say "oh she gets her eyes from me" and tell my son she's his big sister (not that my son can understand)

I'm guilty of letting her sleep between me and my husband, and I do plan on celebrating her birthdays! I don't think clothing a dog is treating them like a person if it's bitter cold!


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree jesuschick, that about covers how I feel about my dogs. 2 Jack Russels, 1 Chorkie, 1 Yorkie and our youngest 10mth old Charlie the chi.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is my Baby, I am her momma, we are empty nesters so Amberleah is very spoiled. Yes I know she is a dog, but also my baby, after all she is a puppy yet, and after she is an adult she will always be our baby.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

For me I would say Mimi is treated like a dog as much
as possible mostly because I understand how important
it is for her well being to know that she is a dog and to
know her place in our "pack" and for her to feel confident
and independent. 

However...there are times when all I want 
to do is baby her. Its hard not to treat her like a baby 
when you know that someone else treated her very badly. 

She was rescued, but I was blessed.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I love my dogs like they were my own. (I haven't seen my son in over 5 years because he lives out of state with is dad) But I treat them like dogs most of the time. They are only really babied when they first come home. They are a great comfort to me and I enjoy having them around and spending time with them. 

My moms is bad because she calls them her grandbabies.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen said everything most eloquently. I am well aware that Lulu is a dog, but that doesn't mean I can't love her with all my heart. I always amazes me how she seems to try so hard to communicate with me I almost expect her to start talking. LOL. She may be a dog, but she certainly is capable of expressing feelings. Also, as Karen said, if anyone has ever lost a pet, that very real hurt and the empty space that they leave behind definitely qualify them as so much more than just a dog. They are truly man's(and woman's) best friend!


----------



## midnite3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi. Well my chi's are my children...I have a male who is more in touch with me than I am myself....Its funny but when I got him I was sufferring with some lets call them emotional times/issues....he seems to me like he knows when things are not so great....he will get up on my lap and kinda squeel like, "talk to me mommy, I'll listen"...He is just too much...I was never able to have children but I wonder now if this was my calling....I often find myself wondering about the day I'm not here, or God forbid he go before me, what would I do without him? I just love him so much and we know each other inside and out....

Sometimes people laugh at me or make fun of me, but I know what I know....Midnite even sings with me...I thought about sending in it to FHV cuz my hubby thinks it's just too cute...He only will do it with me...I'm rambling sorry


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know about all your chihuahuas...but Lacey is definitely not a dog or a baby. She is 90% cat and 5% mule. The other 5% is whatever she happens to think she is on any given day. This week, she's 5% ferret, since she and my 5 month old fuzzbutt ferret have fallen in love and she's taken to observing his bad habits and mimicking them. 

Lacey also gives anyone who refers to her as a dog or suggests she is one, a genuine look of disgust and will typically walk away from whoever said it with her nose in the air. :queen:


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> I don't know about all your chihuahuas...but Lacey is definitely not a dog or a baby. She is 90% cat and 5% mule. The other 5% is whatever she happens to think she is on any given day. This week, she's 5% ferret, since she and my 5 month old fuzzbutt ferret have fallen in love and she's taken to observing his bad habits and mimicking them.
> 
> Lacey also gives anyone who refers to her as a dog or suggests she is one, a genuine look of disgust and will typically walk away from whoever said it with her nose in the air. :queen:


Hahaaa!! 

Lacey is as cute as a button!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> Hahaaa!!
> 
> Lacey is as cute as a button!


Why, thank you! I've never met an animal with such an identity crisis that is actually okay with not knowing what species they are. She's one of kind; that's for sure. I'm curious what creature she will pretend to be tomorrow...


----------

